# CR123A and 123A



## ico (Sep 28, 2011)

What is the difference of those two batteries?


----------



## ElectronGuru (Sep 28, 2011)

There are threads describing the nomenclature, but 123 and 123A are abreviations for CR123A. Put an R on the front and then it's different (rechargeable).


----------



## 45/70 (Sep 28, 2011)

As Electron said, they are both shortened names for CR123A cells. The name comes from the fact that they are lithium, which "C" represents lithium, not sure why, but......, they are round, "R" and they are one two thirds (1 2/3) the size of an "A" cell. These cells were originally developed for use in cameras.

Also, don't confuse this cell description with A123 systems, which is the name of a company that is a developer and manufacturer of lithium iron phosphate (LiFe, LiFePO4, or IFR), _lithium ion cells_, featuring "Nanophosphate electrode technology".

Dave


----------

